# dislodgement of J tube



## willette (Jul 18, 2011)

Global period - patient has to have his J-tube resutured at the site on the tube where it was withdrawn after doctor observed radiology injecting fluroscopic contrast to make sure it was still positioned correctly and it was.  He just had to secure it again. Any thoughts on a cpt code.  The only thing I can think of is 44799 and comparing it to 12020?  Feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------

